# Gennum Corporation - GND



## Freedom45 (Jan 29, 2011)

GND.TO

Anyone know much about this company? Any insight? Considering taking up a small position. Numbers look decent, just wondering if anyone else sees anything I'm missing...


----------



## Dr_V (Oct 27, 2009)

Freedom45 said:


> GND.TO
> 
> Anyone know much about this company? Any insight? Considering taking up a small position. Numbers look decent, just wondering if anyone else sees anything I'm missing...



Know a fair bit about them (and the industry). It's a solid, well-run company operating in a fairly difficult aspect of the semiconductor industry, but with good potential for excellent returns. (I could easily draw an analogy between them and ARM PLC.)

I held Gennum from ~$3.90 up to $7.30, and exited my position. At $7.57, it's currently a bit too pricey for me to jump back in again.


----------

